# Just when you thought you heard it all - from California



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smart gun bill introduced in Congress

Yeah CA congressional creepazoid suggests we fine gun stores that don't sell smart guns.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am so very happy I live here in NC .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guaranteed to fail when needed most.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I live in Guntucky.....At least all the Caliqueerya bowel movements are Migrating to Dallas Texas~

Been here....Done that...M2











If you wonder whats over that hill in the distance....It's the Impact Area for Ft Knox Kentucky!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

BTW we got a Governor here in Kentucky (Matt Bevin) Ex Military talking about spilling blood from Tyrants ...the rest of you have pussies....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

FYI the loser human that proposed this measure proposed it in the US House of Representatives. He just happens to be a loser human from CA. So its a silly measure but its an eyeball into the future by progressives and what they'd do given the chance.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What this country needs is a smart politician! That ain't happening.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> What this country needs is a smart politician! That ain't happening.


That is an oxymoron. There is no such thing.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SGT E said:


> BTW we got a Governor here in Kentucky (Matt Bevin) Ex Military talking about spilling blood from Tyrants ...the rest of you have pussies....


That sure caused some folks (D) to come unhinged! Way to go Matt!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

stowlin said:


> FYI the loser human that proposed this measure proposed it in the US House of Representatives. He just happens to be a loser human from CA. So its a silly measure but its an eyeball into the future by progressives and what they'd do given the chance.


It will knock the small business man out. The cost is going to be high to stock one of those pistols.


----------

